

Show HN: MSFT Interns to Live Stream Crowd-Controlled Video from Stratosphere - GoNimbus
http://www.gonimb.us/

======
cobookman
While this looks really cool. The site is janky for mobile. The tweet 'div'
having overflow scroll and the website also scrolling causes for some weird
UX/UI.

~~~
wbthomason
What platform/browser are you on?

------
dshankar
You should blog about your tech stack and how you're accomplishing live
streaming. APRS isn't sufficient for video, so do you have a satellite uplink?

~~~
wbthomason
We're planning on it! We'll be doing a write-up of the whole process and
stack, to be posted after the launch. We're actually using an analog
transceiver designed for FPV use to transmit video to the ground, and a
separate digital transceiver to send telemetry down and receive commands.

------
jcreedon
If you have a logo, you should probably change the favicon from the default
ASP.NET one. It's the little things...

------
wfunction
Will I be able to view this on my phone? I might not have a computer handy
live unfortunately!

------
justizin
Thank heavens for Microsoft!

~~~
trhway
Thank Microsoft for heavens!

All the point of the page is to present the counter. Nice. Somebody could have
put there at least a link to some description of whatever is going to be
controlled, so at least my visit to the page wouldn't be limited to seeing the
Great Counter of Heavens.

~~~
wbthomason
Sorry, we meant for the text beneath the counter and the tweet feed to give
details on the event. You'll be able to control where our camera points during
the flight.

